# Probleme mit dem Transfer auf ein MP277 Touch



## Tommy843 (11 April 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte meine geänderte Visualisierung gerne auf mein Touch Panel MP277 übertragen. Beim übertragen meldet er mir ob ich die Benutzerverwaltung überschreiben möchte, ich gehe auf ja. Dann meldet er, "Herunterladen nicht möglich, da die Betriebssysteme nicht übereinstimmen, aktualisieren?", hier gehe ich auch auf ja. Dann sehe ich unten in der Ausgabe "Betriebssystem aktualisieren" in rot und nichts passiert. Im Netpro meldet er mir keinen Fehler, nur eine Warnung. Das liegt aber denke ich daran, das ich über Ethernet kommuniziere und nicht über MPI. Muss ich im Panel eine DNS Adresse eingeben? Weil da steht nichts. Der Laptop hat in der IP hinten die 1, die SPS die 2 und das Panel die 3.Es ist zum Haare raufen!!!

Ich arbeite mit Winccflex 2008 SP3 unter Windows 7 pro sp1

MFG


----------



## Verpolt (11 April 2012)

Sollte Flex automatisch starten.

ansonsten Prosave öffnen. Gerät verbinden.Update durchführen (MPI bevorzugt). Projekt übertragen


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 April 2012)

ein OS-update geht nicht per ethernet.

Siehe hier: http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/zg/zg0MjI0NQAA_19701610_FAQ/19701610_WinCC_flexible_d.pdf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> ein OS-update geht nicht per ethernet.
> 
> Siehe hier: http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/zg/zg0MjI0NQAA_19701610_FAQ/19701610_WinCC_flexible_d.pdf



Kleine Korrektur, ein *Betriebssystem Update* geht mit allen Kanälen die das
Bediengerät unterstützt.  Dieses kann ich aus praktischer Erfahrung gerade mit den 
MP277 bestätigen, dieses geht auch per Ethernet bzw. Profinet. 
Beim *Urladen* das heißt Das Betriebssystem auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen,
geht es nur mit spezifizierten Kanälen, beim MP277 wäre das Seriel oder USB mit einen
Multi Masterkabel.


----------



## JesperMP (11 April 2012)

tommy843 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sehe ich unten in der Ausgabe "Betriebssystem aktualisieren" in rot und nichts passiert.


Zu diesen Zeitpunkt taucht ein Dialogbox auf. Steckt es villeicht in der Hintergrund ?



Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> ein OS-update geht nicht per ethernet.
> Siehe hier: http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/zg/zg0MjI0NQAA_19701610_FAQ/19701610_WinCC_flexible_d.pdf


OS-Update tu ich immer über Ethernet. Habe ich oft auf MP277 gemacht.

Und selbst ein Urladen sollte klappen über Ethernet:


> Bei der Funktion „Auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen“ müssen Sie nur bei derTransferart „Ethernet“ eine Einstellung in der PG/PC-Schnittstelle vornehmen.​(Siehe Kapitel 1.3)


Wozu dient eigentlich ein Urladen auf ein HMI Panel ????


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2012)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wozu dient eigentlich ein Urladen auf ein HMI Panel ????



Das könnte vlt dazu dienen das Gerät wieder jungfräulich zu machen, wenn man es
mit Fremdsoftware mißbraucht hat und nicht mehr rund läuft.
Gebraucht habe ich es auch noch nie, aber gut zu wissen das es möglich ist.


----------



## Tommy843 (11 April 2012)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Zu diesen Zeitpunkt taucht ein Dialogbox auf. Steckt es villeicht in der Hintergrund ?



Hmm, bisher kam noch keine Dialogbox. Andere Frage, brauch ich für das OS Update eine Internetverbindung? Weil bisher ging ich davon aus das Flexible SP3 sowas mitbringt. Ich habe auch festgestellt, das ich über die S7Ethernetverbindung garnicht ins Prosave rein komme. Das ging bisher nur übers normale Ethernet. Is das denn überhaupt normal?

Wenn ich das über Ethernet mache muss ich doch direkt mit meinem Laptop an das Panel über ein Patchkabel, oder is das falsch? Muss ich mir vielleicht das Update erst runterladen?

Ich hab davon leider bisher kaum Ahnung und bräuchte dringend einen Tipp wie es in der Praxis gemacht wird.


----------



## Verpolt (11 April 2012)

Start--Programme---siemens---Prosave---MP277 auswählen---ethernet auswählen----OSupdate auswählen (sollte Flex mit sich bringen) ---starten


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2012)

Internetverbindung brauchst du nicht. Das Update musst du auch nicht runterladen,
das bringt die bestehende WinCCflexibel Installation mit. 

Kannst du das Panel den anpingen?

Um sicher zu gehen würde ich das panel mit einen gekreutzten Patchkabel, direkt
an den Projektierungsrechner hängen.


----------



## JesperMP (11 April 2012)

Tommy843 schrieb:


> brauch ich für das OS Update eine Internetverbindung?


Nein.



Tommy843 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das über Ethernet mache muss ich doch direkt mit meinem Laptop an das Panel über ein Patchkabel, oder is das falsch?


Muss nicht, aber kann bestimmt.



Tommy843 schrieb:


> Muss ich mir vielleicht das Update erst runterladen?


Nein. Es wird zusammen mit dein Flexible version auf den PC installiert (vielleicht kann man es be den Installation abwählen).
Siehe unter _C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible Images_


----------



## JesperMP (11 April 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Um sicher zu gehen würde ich das panel mit einen gekreutzten Patchkabel, direkt
> an den Projektierungsrechner hängen.


Ich bevourzüge ein switch dazwischen. Dann sieht man bei die LEDs was passiert. Aber mit ein patchkabel funktioniert es auch.

Pingen soll man immer. 

ABER ABER ABER, vielleicht habe ich es !.
Wenn du den IP von den S7 CPU in Flexible spezifizierst, nicht den IP von den MP277, dann bekommst du den "falsche OS version" Meldung !
Und selbst ein PING wird erzählen das derVerbindung in Ordnung ist.
Muss ich zustehen das ich ein paar mal gemacht habe.


----------



## Tommy843 (11 April 2012)

Ja, ich kann das Panel anpingen, "0 Paketverlust".

[h=2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/h]Start--Programme---siemens---Prosave---MP277  auswählen---ethernet auswählen----OSupdate auswählen (sollte Flex mit  sich bringen) ---starten

Hab ich ausprobiert, dann kommt ne Fehlermeldung das keine Verbindung hergestellt werden kann und ich meine Schnittstelle überprüfen soll.
Der Teufel steckt bestimmt im verfluchten Detail. Ich bin echt ratlos.​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2012)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ABER ABER ABER, vielleicht habe ich es !.
> Wenn du den IP von den S7 CPU in Flexible spezifizierst, nicht den IP von den MP277, dann bekommst du den "falsche OS version" Meldung !
> Und selbst ein PING wird erzählen das derVerbindung in Ordnung ist.
> Muss ich zustehen das ich ein paar mal gemacht habe.



Hallo Jesper,
das habe ich jetzt nicht richtig verstanden, wie du das gemeint hast. 
Kannst du mir bitte, auf die Sprünge helfen. Es scheint ja so als wenn
das bei Tommy genau zutrifft. 

Gruß RN


----------



## Tommy843 (11 April 2012)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich bevourzüge ein switch dazwischen. Dann sieht man bei die LEDs was passiert. Aber mit ein patchkabel funktioniert es auch.
> 
> Pingen soll man immer.
> 
> ...



Ich habe in flexible die IP von dem Panel spezifiziert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2012)

Hast du den auch die Adresse selber am Gerät eingestellt?


----------



## JesperMP (11 April 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo Jesper,
> das habe ich jetzt nicht richtig verstanden, wie du das gemeint hast.
> Kannst du mir bitte, auf die Sprünge helfen.


Man muss den IP bei den Transfer Manuell einstellen. Selbst mit ein integrierte Projekt wir den IP nicht automatisch spezifiziert. Dabei kann es passieren das man den IP von irgendeiner andere S7 Komponent eintippt.
Wenn dann alles in ein LAN verbunden ist, probiert Flexible z.B auf ein S7 CPU den HMI Projekt zu laden.
Dabei bekommt man den "Falsche OS" Meldung.


----------



## JesperMP (11 April 2012)

Tommy843 schrieb:


> Ja, ich kann das Panel anpingen, "0 Paketverlust".
> Start--Programme---siemens---Prosave---MP277 auswählen---ethernet auswählen----OSupdate auswählen (sollte Flex mit sich bringen) ---starten
> Hab ich ausprobiert, dann kommt ne Fehlermeldung das keine Verbindung hergestellt werden kann und ich meine Schnittstelle überprüfen soll.
> Der Teufel steckt bestimmt im verfluchten Detail. Ich bin echt ratlos.





Tommy843 schrieb:


> Ich habe in flexible die IP von dem Panel spezifiziert.



Ist den MP277 in Transfer Modus ?

Ist PG/PC Schnittstelle S7ONLINE=TCP/IP --> (_dein Adapter_) ?


----------



## Tommy843 (11 April 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hast du den auch die Adresse selber am Gerät eingestellt?



Ja, das Thema is auch schon durch. Hängt das vielleicht damit zusammen das ich keine DNS Adresse eingestellt habe?


----------



## JesperMP (11 April 2012)

Tommy843 schrieb:


> Ja, das Thema is auch schon durch. Hängt das vielleicht damit zusammen das ich keine DNS Adresse eingestellt habe?


Du muss auf beide Geräte (HMI und PC) feste IP und Subnet adressen wählen. Kein DNS.


----------



## Tommy843 (11 April 2012)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ist den MP277 in Transfer Modus ?
> 
> Ist PG/PC Schnittstelle S7ONLINE=TCP/IP --> (_dein Adapter_) ?



Ja, Panel ist immer im Transfermodus.
TCP/IP(Auto) ist mein Adapter. Ich habe das v4 Protokoll in den Eigenschaften umgestellt.


----------



## Tommy843 (11 April 2012)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Du muss auf beide Geräte (HMI und PC) feste IP und Subnet adressen wählen. Kein DNS.



Dann muss das doch gehen, ich kann das Teil schließlich anpingen.
Es will einfach nicht verbinden!


----------



## JesperMP (11 April 2012)

Noch ein test:

Du kannst den MP277 anpingen. So weit so gut.
Probier den Kabel auf den MP277 zu entfernen (nur auf den MP277 !).
Probier dann wieder den MP277 anzupingen. Wenn ping antwortet mit erfolg, bist du mit irgendetwas verbunden. Vielleicht hast du ein offene Wifi, ein VMware, ein E-catcher oder ähnliches ?


----------



## JesperMP (11 April 2012)

Noch ein test:

Probier anstatt PING diese Kommando:
ARP -A _IP von Panel

_Dies listet den zusammenhang mit den IP adresse und den MAC adresse wie es von den PC detektiert wurde.

Wenn der HMI bootet, wird den MAC adresse kurzlich angezeigt.
Passen die MAC adressen überein ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2012)

Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich den exakt gleichen Fehler. Ich wollte Änderungen an einem Panel machen, Meldung das das Betriebsystem des Panels nicht aktuell ist ( was ja auch stimmte ) und das war es dann. Ich konnte kein Update durchführen. Ich habe Profibus, MPI und Ethernet probiert. Anfrage beim Support : viel bla bla und ich sollte das Panel urlöschen. Ne lass mal.... besser ein nicht aktuelles Panel als gar kein Panel  

Ich habe es am nächsten Tag mit einem anderen (neuen) Programmiergerät versucht uns hatte KEINE Probleme. Also mus smit meinem Programmiergerät irgendwas nicht gepasst haben. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal in der Richtung forschen.


----------



## Tommy843 (11 April 2012)

Hat denn niemand mehr eine Idee?
Es kann doch nicht sein das mein Problem selbst die erfahrensten von euch in die Knie zwingt.
Eine kleine Frage hätte ich noch. Wenn ich in flexible die s7ethernet Verbindung einstelle um eine Sicherung oder ein OS Update des Panels durchzuführen, muss doch unter Transfer alles anklickbar sein und nicht ausgegraut? Ich kann nur die Transfereinstellungen anklicken!


----------



## WL7001 (11 April 2012)

Genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich letzte Woche auch, das gleiche Panel.
Jesper hat Recht, und das war auch mein Problem. Anpingen war kein Problem, verbinden ging nie.
Es ist wichtig darauf zu achten, das die richtige Adresse eingetragen ist, ich hatte auch zuerst die falsche drin und war mit der CPU verbunden.

Trotz richtiger Adresse ging es dann aber immer noch nicht.

Siemens Hotline hatte meine S7-LAN Adapter in Verdacht, stellte sich aber als falsch heraus, der arbeitete einwandfrei. Weiter konnte die Hotline nicht helfen, die waren froh, einen "vermeintlich Verdächtigen" gefunden zu haben.

Die Lösung war recht einfach, ich hatte im Hintergrund WLAN aktiv und zusätzlich war mein Laptop (von mir unbemerkt) im Hintergrund noch über die integrierte Telefonkarte im WAN angemeldet.
Irgendwie verhinderten diese Verbindungen, dass es vernünftig funktionierte.

Nachdem ich beide abgeschaltet hatte, funktionierte das Urlöschen  und der ganze Rest einwandfrei. Übrigens alles über das normale Ethernetkabel (des S7-LAN Adapters, natürlich ohne diesen).


Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Tommy843 (11 April 2012)

WL7001 schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich letzte Woche auch, das gleiche Panel.
> Jesper hat Recht, und das war auch mein Problem. Anpingen war kein Problem, verbinden ging nie.
> Es ist wichtig darauf zu achten, das die richtige Adresse eingetragen ist, ich hatte auch zuerst die falsche drin und war mit der CPU verbunden.
> 
> ...



Okay, dann sagt mir bitte welche Adresse richtig ist. Ich weiß es nicht

IP Laptop: 192.168.0.2
IP Panel: 192.168.0.3
Subnet-Mask: 255.255.255.0(Bei beiden gleich)

Ich  hab auch gerade mal sämtliche Adapter deaktiviert um zu gucken ob es  eventuell daran liegt. Leider kein Erfolg! Die grüne LED am Anschluss  leuchtet permanent und die andere blinkt erst langsam und dann beim  Verbindungsversuch schneller. Nach 2s kommt dann der Fehler.


----------



## JesperMP (11 April 2012)

Tommy843 schrieb:


> Hat denn niemand mehr eine Idee?


Doch. Hast du nicht die 3 Einträge (#22, #23 und #24) vor dein Eintrag gesehen ?


----------



## MSB (11 April 2012)

Tommy843 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in flexible die s7ethernet Verbindung einstelle um eine Sicherung oder ein OS Update des Panels durchzuführen, muss doch unter Transfer alles anklickbar sein und nicht ausgegraut? Ich kann nur die Transfereinstellungen anklicken!



Ist jetzt ja vielleicht ein Detail oder auch ein Tippfehler, aber S7Ethernet wäre ja der Modus mit Routing über die Steuerung.
Du solltest also mal Ethernet in den Verbindungseinstellungen auswählen, dann sollten die entsprechenden Punkte auch nicht mehr ausgegraut sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommy843 (11 April 2012)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Doch. Hast du nicht die 3 Einträge (#22, #23 und #24) vor dein Eintrag gesehen ?



Ich muss gestehen, die muss ich wohl in Gedanken überscrollt haben. Diese Tipps werde ich dann Freitag morgen noch einmal testen.


----------



## Tommy843 (11 April 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Ist jetzt ja vielleicht ein Detail oder auch ein Tippfehler, aber S7Ethernet wäre ja der Modus mit Routing über die Steuerung.
> Du solltest also mal Ethernet in den Verbindungseinstellungen auswählen, dann sollten die entsprechenden Punkte auch nicht mehr ausgegraut sein.
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel



Ich wollte nur wissen ob das so richtig ist, das es ausgegraut ist. Damit wollte ich ausschließen das mein Flexible irgendeinen Fehler hat. Das über Ethernet nichts ausgegraut ist weiß ich ja bereits :wink:. Wie schon gesagt, ich kann das ganze erst Freitag morgen noch einmal testen.

MFG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2012)

Der Tip von Manuell (MSB) ist ganz wichtig, direkt an das Panel ohne irgendwas dazwischen und Ethernet pur einstellen.


----------



## Tommy843 (11 April 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der Tip von Manuell (MSB) ist ganz wichtig, direkt an das Panel ohne irgendwas dazwischen und Ethernet pur einstellen.



Auch wenn der Tipp ganz wichtig ist, das hab ich auch schon ausprobiert. Ich habe IP Adressen hin und her getauscht, irgendwann kommt man ja immer in die Probierphase. Gibt es denn vielleicht noch was, was ich am Panel machen müsste? Ausser auf Transfer gehen und die richtige IP einstellen.

So wie ich ein paar Beiträge zuvor die IP's genannt habe, hatte ich meinen Laptop direkt an das Panel angeschlossen. Mir kommt das so vor als darf ich nicht auf das Panel zugreifen, so schnell wie das jedesmal abbricht. Naja, Freitag weiß ich mehr.

MFG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2012)

Ich meine die Einstellung auf Ethernet, da gibt es zwei einstellmöglichkeiten S7-Ethernet und Ethernet. 
Bei S7-Ethernet geht es glaube ich nicht, da hat es bei mir auch immer gestreikt.


----------



## Tommy843 (11 April 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich meine die Einstellung auf Ethernet, da gibt es zwei einstellmöglichkeiten S7-Ethernet und Ethernet.
> Bei S7-Ethernet geht es glaube ich nicht, da hat es bei mir auch immer gestreikt.



Ich kenne die beiden Einstellmöglichkeiten. Es hat aber leider auch auf Ethernet nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2012)

Tommy843 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Tipp ganz wichtig ist, das hab ich auch schon ausprobiert. Ich habe IP Adressen hin und her getauscht, irgendwann kommt man ja immer in die Probierphase. Gibt es denn vielleicht noch was, was ich am Panel machen müsste? Ausser auf Transfer gehen und die richtige IP einstellen.
> 
> So wie ich ein paar Beiträge zuvor die IP's genannt habe, hatte ich meinen Laptop direkt an das Panel angeschlossen. Mir kommt das so vor als darf ich nicht auf das Panel zugreifen, so schnell wie das jedesmal abbricht. Naja, Freitag weiß ich mehr.
> 
> MFG



Hast du den keine Möglichkeit das mal mit einem anderen Gerät zu probieren ? Wie schon geschrieben hat es bei mir mit einem anderen Gerät auf Anhieb geklappt. Evtl. mach doch mal eine Neuinstallation in einer VM-Ware.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 April 2012)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wozu dient eigentlich ein Urladen auf ein HMI Panel ????



Stimmt! OS-update geht natürlich... Hatte ich gedanklich verwechselt.

Urladen wird nach einem fehlgeschlagenen OS-update benötigt. Hatte ich schon mal, als beim OS-update die Verbindung unterbrochen wurde. Es kommt dann nicht einmal mehr der "normale Startbildschirm".


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 April 2012)

Wie ist denn jetzt der Stand der Dinge ? hast du das OS aktualisiert bekommen und wenn JA, WIE ?


----------



## Tommy843 (13 April 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wie ist denn jetzt der Stand der Dinge ? hast du das OS aktualisiert bekommen und wenn JA, WIE ?



Hallo Leute,

der stand der Dinge ist das ich heute endlich das Betriebssystem updaten konnte und endlich mal mein geändertes Projekt transferieren konnte.
Zum Fehler:
Ich hab am Mittwoch Abend noch einmal mit einem Bekannten der in der Automatisierungstechnik gelernt hat telefoniert und bin mit Ihm nochmal meine Konfiguration durchgegangen. Dabei stellte sich heraus, es muss eigentlich gehen. Dann hab ich mit einem telefoniert, der früher Netzwerk gezockt hat und der meinte so beiläufig, dass wenn ich zwei PC's verbinden will, ich ein Cross-Over Kabel brauch. Im Grunde genommen ist das Panel ja auch ein PC. Is schließlich Windows drauf. Also haben wir ein besorgt und heute ausprobiert. Leider ging es auf Anhieb trotzdem nicht. Jetzt kommt das große aber.

Ich hab mich eh schon die ganze Zeit gewundert, warum das Panel in den Transfer settings ständig MPI/PROFIBUS/S7ETHERNET anzeigt, obwohl ich immer auf ETHERNET umgestellt hatte. Ich war leider zu doof, den verdampt kleinen OK Button neben dem Windows üblichen X oben rechts nach der Umstellung zu drücken. Ich versteh selbst net wieso ich den erst vorhin so richtig realisiert hab. Was hab ich mich geärgert, naja was solls. Mit dem Cross-Over Kabel hats dann funktioniert. Da ich froh war, dass es funktionierte, hab ich natürlich vergessen, es mit nochmal mit einem normalen Patchkabel zu versuchen. Naja, das Update war drauf, und da gab's dann auch wichtigeres zu tun als sowas zu testen.
Es is mir ja gerade echt peinlich hier solch ein Geständnis zu machen, aber was solls, Strafe für Dummheit muss sein.

Ich war mit allem bewaffnet, sogar mit einem anderen Bediengerät, aber dann war's doch der unheimlich winzige OK Button, der sich ja normal ganz wo anders befindet und vor allem größer dimensioniert ist. Trotzdem Danke an alle, die sich Gedanken gemacht haben.

MFG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2012)

Tommy843 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> der stand der Dinge ist das ich heute endlich das Betriebssystem updaten konnte und endlich mal mein geändertes Projekt transferieren konnte.
> Zum Fehler:
> ...



Die Telefonkosten hättest du dir sparen können, was habe ich dir in Beitrag #9 geschrieben. 



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> *Um sicher zu gehen würde ich das panel mit einen gekreutzten Patchkabel, direkt
> an den Projektierungsrechner hängen.*


----------



## Tommy843 (13 April 2012)

@rostiger Nagel:

Das Problem war zu dem Zeitpunkt nur, das ich keins hatte, sonst hätte ich es gleich ausprobiert.


----------

